# طريقة عمل صابون سائل بريل



## مصري 5000 (15 أغسطس 2013)

افضل طريقة للصابون السائل
بصراحة ينافس المنتجات المعبأة 

تعتمد على تعادل المواد الحمضية مع المواد القلوية
و اضافة بعض المواد التى تعطي رفاهية زيادة للصابون

مجربة و انا على طول شغال بيها 
و فوق الممتازة 
و الله على ما اقول شهيد نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​ لعمل برميل 100 كيلو
1- ملئ 2/3 البرميل ماء

2- اضافة 150 جرام تايلوز حتي تمام الزوبان
افضل تايلوز هو التايلوز الالماني

3- 8 الى 10 سلفونيك
يفضل الشفاف اماكن بيعة باب الشعرية ( سلفونيك الفرعونية - او - الفتح )
دول افضل نوعين سلفونيك انا اشتغلت بيهم

4- اضافة صودا قشور بعد ازابتها في الماء أو استخدام صودا سائلة جاهزة حتي تمام التعادل بأستخدام ورق البي اتش
افضل بي اتش للصابون بي اتش 7 و هو اللون الاخضر لورق البي اتش

5- اضافة 1 كيلو : 4 كيلو مادة اسمها بلس فوم او plus foam
المادة دي الماني ممتازة و رخيصة لزيادة الرغوة و تجعل الصابون شفاف و بتزيد من قوامة 3 اضعاف تاجر واحد بس هو اللى بيبعها في مصر اسمه الحاج محمد

6- اضافة من 1 كيس الي 3 كيس ملح

7- ريحة حسب الرغبة
من عند الزواوى للعطور في باب الشعرية

8- مادة حافظة 100 جرام
حتي لا يتعفن

9- تكملة البرميل ماء حتي 100 كيلو

لأي استفسار معاكو إنشاء الله :7: ​


----------



## محمود محمد رضا (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا ليك على مجهودك الارئع 
بس انا عندى مشكله دلوقتى مخصرانى كتير اوى 
هى نفس الطريقه لى بعمل ليها 
بس بضيف لتكسابون مكان ماده بلس فوم واول مره اسمع عنها 
عندى البريل بطلع لونه غامق مش عارف اعمل فيه ايه 
بس على العموم انا معرفش فرق بين سلفونيك الغامق او الشفاف


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أغسطس 2014)

البلس فوم موجوده عند كل التجار باسم بيتايين او بيسموهابي بي فور هو معزز رغوة ويجعل التكسابون يقبل ملح اكتر وبالتالى يرفع اللزوجه ويطلقون عليه للحالتين بي بي فايف لكنه كله محصل بعضه


----------



## 83moris (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكراا م عبد القادر علي الربط حيث انني استخدمها ولكن تحت اسم بي بي 5 وما كنتش اعرف اسم بلس فوم 
بس هي المفروض نسبتها كام ؟مع وبدونتكسابون


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أغسطس 2014)

موريس باشا فين دكر البط؟. الاخ مصرى5000كاتب من1الى4% وانا اعتقد انه اقل من 2% يبقى قليل لكن فيك تجرب منها تصاعدى الى5% حسب احتياجك وتكلفتك والموضوع مالوش دعوة بالتكسابون موجود او لا اى انيونيك سيرفاكتانت شغال وممكن يلحقنا فيها خبيرنا المفوه. Dulcemohamed


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أغسطس 2014)

انا مشكلتى فى التركيبة التيلوز مش عارف مصرين عليه جدا فى مصر . الناس خلاص اشتغلت بسيرفاكتانت بتوفر اللزوجه والرغوة من غير اى اضافات بدون داعى وعلى فكرة حتى بطلوا السلفونيك والصودا والله منهم لله بقى بتوع ش الجيش مصرين على القاهرة الفاطمية مش عايزين يتقدموا حتى للعصر العثمانى هههههههههه


----------



## 83moris (6 أغسطس 2014)

م عبد القادر صدقني دكر البط موجود وجاهز وانا نسيتة المرة اللي فاتت صدقني
سمعت بقي من واحد انة بيعمل الصابون بتكسابون بس ومش عارف دة علميا صح ولا لا 
لاني جربتي منزليا وكان كويس بس انا "حللي ومواعيني"نظيفة كدة كده والحمد لله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 أغسطس 2014)

لما نشوف التركيب الجزيئي لكل سيرفاكتانت نقدر نحدد قوته لكن الاكيد كلهم بيؤثروا على التوتر السطحى وكلهم بيعملوا رغوة باختلاف التاثير . لكن طبيعى السلفونات اقوى من اللوريات على الاقل 18كربون وفيهم حلقة بنزين قصاد 12كربون مفيهمش اى رابطة زوجيه ده مثال كده صغير ويصحح لى محمد لو كان الكلام مش صح وده طبعا بيأثر على قيمة hlb


----------



## mido_lordship (7 أغسطس 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انا مشكلتى فى التركيبة التيلوز مش عارف مصرين عليه جدا فى مصر . الناس خلاص اشتغلت بسيرفاكتانت بتوفر اللزوجه والرغوة من غير اى اضافات بدون داعى وعلى فكرة حتى بطلوا السلفونيك والصودا والله منهم لله بقى بتوع ش الجيش مصرين على القاهرة الفاطمية مش عايزين يتقدموا حتى للعصر العثمانى هههههههههه


استاذنا العزيز فيه ناس عاوزة تعمل لتر صابون بجنيه ويكون (تقيييييل بتعبيرهم) التايلوز ساعتها بيقولك شبيك لبيك


----------



## mido_lordship (7 أغسطس 2014)

فيه بقه سوال جميل جدا لو رفعت البيتائين الي 6 % حال اللزوجه هايكون ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 أغسطس 2014)

الرد على سؤال ميدو مشاكل الجميل عايز ترفع البيتايين 6% على ايه بالظبط ؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أغسطس 2014)

وبعدين يا ميدو التكسابون عندك والسلفونيك عندك والاوجالين عندك والبيتايين عندك ليه الكسل اضرب عينه من كل واحد بنسبة 10% مع 6% بيتايين اللى انت عايزهم وشوف اللزوجة .خسارة فيك العلام .هو حد فاضيلك يا ابنى؟


----------



## 83moris (10 أغسطس 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> وبعدين يا ميدو التكسابون عندك والسلفونيك عندك والاوجالين عندك والبيتايين عندك ليه الكسل اضرب عينه من كل واحد بنسبة 10% مع 6% بيتايين اللى انت عايزهم وشوف اللزوجة .خسارة فيك العلام .هو حد فاضيلك يا ابنى؟



اية الاوجالين دة كمان يا بشمهندس؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أغسطس 2014)

انيونيك سيرفاكتانت متعادل زى التكسابون لكن مخصوص للمنظفات . رائع فى اللزوجه النهائية للمنتج والنظافة والشفافية اسال عنه ميدو


----------



## mido_lordship (12 أغسطس 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انيونيك سيرفاكتانت متعادل زى التكسابون لكن مخصوص للمنظفات . رائع فى اللزوجه النهائية للمنتج والنظافة والشفافية اسال عنه ميدو



انا جربتو مع الاوجالين ياهندسه خد لغاية 10% بيتايين وكانت النتيجة اسطوريه بالبلدي ناقص يرغي من غير مياه ولزوجه وشفافيه والصابون السائل تغسل بيه الاواني وبعدين تاخد دوش بيه لو عاوز من نعومته. 
لكن مع السلفونيك رفع نسبة الببتايين فصل 
انا كنت بسال لاني استغربته لما فصل مع السلفونيك انا كنت شغاله مع الاوجالين مزيكا من غير مشاكل. ومش خسارة فيا العلام ياكبير ماتقلقش ههههه


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

سهله جدا موفقين


----------



## emad135 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن معلومات اكتر عن الاوجالين علشان انا سألت عنه فى شارع الجيش ولم يفيدنى احد


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## hesham hashim (15 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذى الفاضل انا من احدى محافظات الصعيد وهذه المحافظة سعر الصابون فيها غالى جدا عكس باقى الجمهورية وكنت قد قررت عمل مصنع صابون سائل بها وكنت عايز حد خبرة للعمل معى ومكان العمل والاقامة موجودان لو متوفر او عايز اعرف طريقة عمل صابون سائل بنفس مواصفات صابون البريل وارجو التواصل عن طريق التليفون 01110117818


----------



## hesham hashim (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن رقم تليفونك 01110117818


----------

